

A Conversation with Guido about Callbacks - saurabh
http://oubiwann.blogspot.com/2012/03/conversation-with-guido-about-callbacks.html?m=1

======
fmstephe
It seems to me that callbacks are a solution to a problem that green threads
(Erlang, Go, Stackless Python) solve far simpler. A system of call backs with
events mixing multiple logical processes into one thread of control seems very
complex.

(Question: How do other people debug callbacks? If our state sits in a single
thread with hundreds (thousands?) of functions waiting in the wings - how do
we tease out the state and control flow of a single request?)

My experience with callbacks is all in Javascript. It can be a fun model, but
the author's description of his own mental model for callback code illustrates
the complexity of this approach.

Time will tell how this pans out. Will we be using callbacks in 5 years time,
probably - Javascript isn't going away any time soon. Perhaps given that
javascript will be the way more and more people start programming the callback
mental model will be strong for years to come. I hope not, this may mean I
will have to develop my own internal landscape to reason about all those
callbacks. :)

------
grandpoobah
The latest changes to C# show us that asynchronous code doesn't have to be
written like asynchronous code. Just have the compiler do the work for you.

